# Geoff Update: Some HHO vibes would be much appreciated!



## khalswitz (18 February 2015)

Geoff has been in a fitness program for the new season, has been going ace - looks like a totally different horse. We'd been planning our events for the season, and were very excited.

Today, I arrived at the yard to find my boss with the tractor taking the trailer into the field. Geoff had gotten both back legs stuck in the fence, which she'd managed to cut him free, but the wire has sliced around the outside of his cannon, right up around the holland round the inside of the gaskin.

He has severed his extensor tendon so his fetlock has curled up and he can't straighten it - so he keeps falling when he tried to walk and his fetlock gets in the way. More scarily, the wire has cut into both the cannon bone and the tibia, which the vet says has a 50/50 chance of causing the bone to die off. Vet spent two hours here cleaning it out, clamping the cut arteries, and trying to patch him together. 

Thankfully he is insured, but we won't know whether the bone has survived for a wee while yet - it's getting xrayed tomorrow, but it will need re xrayed in a few weeks. The extensor tendon thankfully is the best one to have severed - from that, he could make a full return to work, and the other tendons all seem intact. It's the bone, and the risk of infection, that is now the worry.

I've been told it's a six month recovery even if all goes well, which is far from guaranteed, so, whilst it's the last thing to worry about, that is our season over before it has begun 

Geoff would love some HHO vibes, please!!!!!!

I'm so worried. My poor boy. He's standing just now leaning against the back of the stable looking shattered  

I'll offer coffee and scones in return!! Xx


----------



## avthechav (18 February 2015)

Oh my goodness, I'm so sorry to hear this! What a horrid freak thing to happen, bloody horses! Nothing constructive to add other than lots of healing vibes and my fingers crossed for Geoff.


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 February 2015)

OMG I'm so sorry, a bucket full of vibes for you and Geoff!!!

Be kind to yourself, what a horrible accident 

x x


----------



## be positive (18 February 2015)

Sending lots of vibes, that sounds horrific poor Geoff just as everything was going so well with your plans for the season, I hope the next few days go well as I guess that is the critical time for him and will be thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Tiddlypom (18 February 2015)

Oh no . I always love reading about Geoff's progress, and I'm so sorry that this has happened. What a bummer.

Lots and lots of healing vibes from me.


----------



## Sheep (18 February 2015)

Oh my goodness  poor Geoff and poor you. What a horrible thing to happen. Fingers tightly, tightly crossed for you both, for a speedy recovery and a good outcome. xx


----------



## blood_magik (18 February 2015)

Oh no.  Poor Geoff. Everything crossed for you both. x


----------



## vam (18 February 2015)

Sounds awful  Sending loads of vibes for a speedy recovery


----------



## PorkChop (18 February 2015)

Oh no, how awful - I will be sending my best virtual vibes - everything crossed x


----------



## LeannePip (18 February 2015)

Oh no that sounds awful - tonnes of vibes coming your way 

Everything crossed for a full recovery


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (18 February 2015)

What a totally rubbish and awful thing to happen. Everything crossed he recovers.


----------



## khalswitz (18 February 2015)

Thank you all so much. Right now am more worried about whether he's going to be ok than am worried about missing this season, but I'm sure that will hit later. He looks much happier now the sedation has worn off, and he is happily munching on the bale we've put outside his stable for him to help himself to, and is weight bearing on that leg to rest the other one. In just keeping fingers crossed that everything starts to heal over the next week or so. If it does, we can worry about what life is like without an extensor tendon after that!!!!

Thanks for the vibes, I really really appreciate them. Xx


----------



## HufflyPuffly (18 February 2015)

I'm glad he seems happier, I've no experience of this sort of injury but the vibes and thoughts are still with you.

x x


----------



## stencilface (18 February 2015)

Oh no poor Geoff, I'm glad he's perked up a bit though.  How did he manage to get his legs in the fence, and what fencing was it if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## TheSylv007 (18 February 2015)

Crikey that sounds awful - fingers crossed for you both.


----------



## stilltrying (18 February 2015)

Oh no how awful. : (  Poor pony, sending some positive vibes. x


----------



## Midlifecrisis (18 February 2015)

There is something awry with the universe ..today I have encountered many horrid occurrences and I am so sorry about your boy...have tons of <<<<<vibes>>>>>> from me.


----------



## muddy_grey (18 February 2015)

Poor Geoff hope all goes well.  Just focus on each stage not the big picture. My old horse had a similar incident a couple of years ago, but managed to come away with nothing but superficial damage, but I was a mess so I can't imagine how you must feel <<<<vibes>>>


----------



## EventingMum (18 February 2015)

Poor Geoff, lots of positive vibes for you both, injuries like this are horrible and put a huge emotional strain on the owner too so do look after yourself.


----------



## khalswitz (18 February 2015)

Thank you all so much - I can't tell you how much it means to have this support and vibes!!! 



stencilface said:



			Oh no poor Geoff, I'm glad he's perked up a bit though.  How did he manage to get his legs in the fence, and what fencing was it if you don't mind me asking?
		
Click to expand...

We don't know how he managed it. He was out overnight, and we didn't see it happen (must have been there a few hours by the state of him we think).

Our fields are walled by drystone dykes, and the fencing is just to the inside of the walls to stop them jumping them. It's three strand high tensile wire, the top strand is designed to be connected to the mains but we'd switched it off as a tree had come down in another field on the grid and the fencing needed fixed. 

He had got his legs over the second top strand of wire (very high!), and then his near hind had it wrapped around - he must have gotten it over again, although it completely baffles us as to how, as the wire was super tight. However, being so tense, when he wrapped it round his leg and struggled (the ground is properly chewed up and he was dripping so must have properly fought it) it just bit into him. 

The other hind just has surface scrapes all over it, but it just got caught in the fence not wrapped in it.

He's in a proper foot to stifle bandage, done to support his fetlock where he can't extend it, as well as protect all the wounds.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (18 February 2015)

Poo Geoff and poor you!  At least he is feeling a bit less sorry for himself now and he has had excellent treatment by the sound of it.  Sometimes no matter what we do to keep them safe, they have other ideas!

Sending loads of <<<<<<<<Vibes>>>>>>>>> for you both.


----------



## On the Hoof (18 February 2015)

Omg what a cr** day.  Hoping for the best for you and Geoff..just sounds so horrendous , I don't know what to say!  Lots of positive vibes heading your way.


----------



## kinnygirl1 (18 February 2015)

massive hugs for you and healing vibes for Geoff. That sounds like a real freak accident. Will keep everything crossed for him.


----------



## Nannon (18 February 2015)

Oh god that sounds so scary  fingers crossed and loads of vibes that he's on the mend asap xxx


----------



## Bernster (18 February 2015)

Yikes that's horrid. Awful news and you'd been doing so well.  Fingers n toes crossed for a full recovery.


----------



## Kikke (18 February 2015)

No coffee or scones required at all.

Sending you both lots of happy thoughts, good vibes and lots of hugs.

Poor you and poor man!


----------



## claracanter (18 February 2015)

What bad luck. Get well soon, healing vibes and comforting pats.


----------



## khalswitz (18 February 2015)

Thanks so, so much. Am so full of nervous energy - supposed to be writing a case study on a stud farm but just can't concentrate.

And, quite honestly, I'm a bit teary from all the support on here and on FB...

Here's the promised pics:

Geoff's bandage:






Looking chuffed that he's got the whole bale! Even stopped leaning on the back wall to eat:






Him back in early Jan when he had an abscess, too tired to get up (can you see how much he'd been beefing up!!):






The snow that has only just melted from up here:


----------



## siennamiller (18 February 2015)

Oh no, so sorry to hear that  I always love Geoff updates as well, I am his silent stalker. Hope he makes a full recovery,


----------



## SusieT (18 February 2015)

how gutting, sorry to hear this.


----------



## JennBags (18 February 2015)

Oh no, poor poor Geoff and poor you, you must have been beside yourself.  Loads & loads of vibes coming from me, I'm another silent stalker and really enjoy your progress reports.


----------



## milliepops (18 February 2015)

Oh poor love,  how awful for you both. Keeping everything crossed for a good recovery.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (18 February 2015)

I'm so very sorry to read this.  That sounds like an awfully serious injury, you must be so, so worried. I really hope that he pulls through.


----------



## Caol Ila (18 February 2015)

Poor Geoff and poor you!  I always like reading about how you're doing.

Vibes he makes a full recovery.


----------



## FionaM12 (18 February 2015)

So terribly upset and sorry to read this. Fingers crossed for poor Geoff. Be kind to yourself too, you've had an awful shock. xxxx


----------



## spookypony (18 February 2015)

Oh no, poor Geoff! Massive, massive (((vibes))) for him, for a quick and complete recovery!


----------



## Doris68 (18 February 2015)

Oh my goodness, poor Geoff and poor you!  Hope he makes a full recovery.  A long road ahead, but you'll both stay strong for sure!


----------



## Elsbells (18 February 2015)

Sending vibes and big, big (((hugs))).


----------



## Honey08 (19 February 2015)

Oh you poor thing, what a shock.  Everything crossed that he gets better soon.


----------



## Mince Pie (19 February 2015)

Huge vibes from me, it's a horrible position to be in


----------



## TGM (19 February 2015)

What a nightmare for you.  Hope he makes a speedy and full recovery.


----------



## khalswitz (19 February 2015)

Thanks so much, all, it really means a lot.

Vet been out today for more anti-bs and painkillers, and took all his vitals. His temp, heart rate, gut sounds etc are all normal, and he's bright and stuffing himself with hay. He's also able to shuffle about the stable a bit, and can weight bear on it thanks to the immobilisation of the fetlock, so it's looking encouraging at the moment.

Keeping our fingers crossed, vet is back tomorrow to change the bandage (quite an endeavour considering the size of it!) so we'll be able to take another look at it then.


----------



## fatpiggy (19 February 2015)

khalswitz said:



			Thanks so much, all, it really means a lot.

Vet been out today for more anti-bs and painkillers, and took all his vitals. His temp, heart rate, gut sounds etc are all normal, and he's bright and stuffing himself with hay. He's also able to shuffle about the stable a bit, and can weight bear on it thanks to the immobilisation of the fetlock, so it's looking encouraging at the moment.

Keeping our fingers crossed, vet is back tomorrow to change the bandage (quite an endeavour considering the size of it!) so we'll be able to take another look at it then.
		
Click to expand...

That is better news at least.  If it helps, my friend was hacking out on her 4 year old which she hadn't had all that long, having lost her previous horse to fatal colic, and it stood on a dumped pushchair in the long grass.  A spike of some sort went up through the hoof, and came out somewhere above the fetlock.  By a miracle it missed every structure and bone on the way and although it meant some serious surgery and aftercare, he went on to make a full recovery.


----------



## Tiddlypom (3 March 2015)

How is Geoff doing, khalswitz?


----------



## mightymammoth (4 March 2015)

I was also just thinking of geoff, any news?


----------



## khalswitz (5 March 2015)

Hey - thank you very much for the thoughts!

He's still here, still bandaged up to the eyeballs and very good friends with the vet. Thanks to it being a crush injury, he's actually lost a ton of skin and developed several other new wounds that we hadn't realised were there at the time, however the two bone-exposing wounds are starting to heal, and are, so far, infection free. He's bright, and very cross not to be getting turned out, so that's good too.

Still lots that could go wrong and vet is still pretty anxious about the whole thing so don't want to be too positive just yet, but he is probably as good as could be expected at this stage I think.

I tell you though, every time the bandage comes off in shocked again by how huge these wounds are 

I will definitely update once we know anything for certain, but we probably won't feel really positive until the bone is covered over so may be a whole before we do (unless the worst happens).

But thanks all for the support (and all the Pms) - it really does make me feel supported! X


----------



## Sheep (5 March 2015)

Thank you for the update - keeping fingers and toes crossed for you both.


----------



## j1ffy (5 March 2015)

Oh my goodness, poor Geoff. And just when things were going so well . Sending vibes your way that he makes a full and speedy recovery xx


----------



## EventingMum (5 March 2015)

I think a lot of vets tend to be pessimistic simply because they don't want to give owners a more positive view just in case something does go wrong - hopefully yours is just being cautious. Dealing with this sort of injury is very wearing and hard for owners and horses alike, fingers crossed all will continue to go well for you and Geoff.


----------



## Fun Times (5 March 2015)

I haven't read all the replies K but just wanted to let you know my friend's horse had a similar injury last year. She got fastened in the fence and severed her extensor tendon. She was on box rest for a couple of months (bandaged) but made a full recovery. It was awful whilst she was healing (especially as she ended up with infected at one point) but its all in her past now. So fingers crossed for poor Geoff, get well soon you big dude.


----------



## Fuzzypuff (6 March 2015)

I have just read this, your poor boy and what a horrible shock for you! It sounds like he is doing well though and it is amazing what they can heal from so try and stay positive. Hugs for you.


----------



## Jinx94 (24 March 2015)

Just read this, how is Geoff doing?


----------



## showjump (25 March 2015)

Hi i have just seen this thread. 
A few years ago my horse got caught in the fence, he was out all night and we discovered him the morning. He too had severed the excisor (Sp?) tendon, and was down to the bone. He had a huge bandage same as your lad for months. In total he was on box rest for 9 months. at the later stages the vets had to de bribe the proud flesh, and he ended up with a relatively small (compared to original wound) star burst scar. He is back competing BSJA and is the same as before the accident, just with a scar. Ive picture of the progress somewhere..

On another not my mares just done a similar thing, but I was there at the time. Shes been stitched back together so hopefully will be a quicker job for her.


----------



## khalswitz (25 March 2015)

Hey all  thanks for the encouraging stories! Gives me some hope!!

Geoff is, as of this week, past the worst!! Both wounds are now covering the bone, so risk of bone infection has dropped significantly. The gaskin/hock wound has practically filled in, and was debrided and now getting steroid treatment, the cannon wound not quite so far on but less soft tissue so that's understandable. Vet is very pleased, and insurance has paid out the first month's bill, so all good so far 

He has been so good, although he has started to drop muscle like you wouldn't believe. He looks like his entire top line has disappeared!! It's horrible. However he spends all day eating and gets three decent feeds a day so it must just be muscle wastage I think...

Still a long way to go, but vet now predicting August/September to ride again and he thinks a 90% chance of returning to work now from 50% so a real improvement in prognosis!!!

I'm also getting very good at bandaging, especially as his shivers are far more noticeable on box rest... 

Have appreciated all the support so much. Thank you for all those healing vibes!!!!! They've really helped  x


----------



## _GG_ (25 March 2015)

khalswitz said:



			Hey all  thanks for the encouraging stories! Gives me some hope!!

Geoff is, as of this week, past the worst!! Both wounds are now covering the bone, so risk of bone infection has dropped significantly. The gaskin/hock wound has practically filled in, and was debrided and now getting steroid treatment, the cannon wound not quite so far on but less soft tissue so that's understandable. Vet is very pleased, and insurance has paid out the first month's bill, so all good so far 

He has been so good, although he has started to drop muscle like you wouldn't believe. He looks like his entire top line has disappeared!! It's horrible. However he spends all day eating and gets three decent feeds a day so it must just be muscle wastage I think...

Still a long way to go, but vet now predicting August/September to ride again and he thinks a 90% chance of returning to work now from 50% so a real improvement in prognosis!!!

I'm also getting very good at bandaging, especially as his shivers are far more noticeable on box rest... 

Have appreciated all the support so much. Thank you for all those healing vibes!!!!! They've really helped  x
		
Click to expand...

Have only just seen this and good grief, what a horrible thing to discover on getting to the yard that day. I'm so so pleased to see this update and wish him all speed in his recovery going forwards. Bless you, hope you can at least breathe a little sigh of relief.
xx


----------



## Firewell (25 March 2015)

That is fantastic news! Fingers crossed his recovery will continue to go to plan! 
You probably have his feed sorted but just in case my mums TB is currently on box rest and looks fabulous on a diet prescribed by Top Spec. Top Spec Ulsa calm, balancer and top chop alfa x


----------



## khalswitz (25 March 2015)

Thanks - I really appreciate it  

GG - yes was pretty horrific, but actually took a while to sink in. I'm pretty practical, so getting him back to the yard and everything was priority first, I knew it was bad but didn't really look too closely. It was once the vet was there and I needed to start deciding things that I started choking up.

Funny as well that I coped fine with the wounds at their worst, all the stinking rotting flesh coming off, all the exudate, but cutting back the proud flesh yesterday almost made me heave... Lol!

I will look into it Firewell. I am a wee bit concerned about how he looks, but it's tough because he has EPSM and shivers so losing the muscle on his back end I think is slightly inevitable, but I'd like to see him a bit better covered. He's on Frickers Formula, copra, a few additional scoops of alfa a oil during re day to keep him busy and proper ad lib hay (an entire bale...) so he's not hungry at all...


----------



## Tiddlypom (25 March 2015)

So pleased to hear that Geoff's injuries are healing so well, and that he's being a good patient.


----------



## spookypony (25 March 2015)

I'm so glad to hear that things are on course! Try not to fret too much about the muscle wastage; it'll come back in no time, I'm sure! When will he be allowed outside?


----------



## teabiscuit (25 March 2015)

So pleased that he's on the mend. Utmost respect for your attitude towards this. Geoff is a lucky horse, if a little accident prone!


----------



## khalswitz (25 March 2015)

A little accident prone is an understatement I think!! This has prompted me to look through his veterinary history, and boy I wish I hadn't realised just how many holidays for my vet have been funded by that horse 

I don't know when he'll be out yet SP, we're still planning point grafts so I can't see it being for a while yet. Wounds are still very large, just not quite so deep, and he's still in full leg bandaging so I can't imagine he'd be out before May/June at the earliest, but we'll see. Good thing he's happy inside! Bless him, he even stands loose in the yard while I do his bandaging - not many box rested horses would do that...


----------



## j1ffy (26 March 2015)

khalswitz said:



			A little accident prone is an understatement I think!! This has prompted me to look through his veterinary history, and boy I wish I hadn't realised just how many holidays for my vet have been funded by that horse 

I don't know when he'll be out yet SP, we're still planning point grafts so I can't see it being for a while yet. Wounds are still very large, just not quite so deep, and he's still in full leg bandaging so I can't imagine he'd be out before May/June at the earliest, but we'll see. Good thing he's happy inside! Bless him, he even stands loose in the yard while I do his bandaging - not many box rested horses would do that...
		
Click to expand...

He sounds like a perfect patient, bless him, I'm sure that helps his recovery. It's great to hear that he's on the mend and a I'm sure you'll sort the muscle wastage quickly once he can do a little exercise again.


----------



## Sheep (26 March 2015)

So glad to read a positive update. Fingers crossed for him and you both


----------

